# Suggest a very good lightweight IDE -- JavaBeginner



## user (14. Jan 2004)

I wanna let some other to know it from http://www.javatoolsoft.com .

JavaBeginner is an innovative, powerful and fast java IDE tool for java programmers, especially java beginners. It has a good editor and a wide range of functionality such as: Reporting compile errors promptly(realtime compilation), quick open a desired file located in any directories, java/jsp code-completion, source code navigation, project management, ant support, editor with syntax highlighting, wizards and a fully customizable user interface. 

With JavaBeginner you can directly compile or run your Java program without activating the main document first. JavaBeginner will automatically find the file with the main method or java applet or html file, then it will start the appropriate tool. 





http://www.javatoolsoft.com/htmlpages/images/javabeginner_screenshot_1.gif


----------



## sigma (14. Jan 2004)

eclipse from sun has the same functions.
eclpse is tool for beginners and advanced programmers. you can also install c++, php, uml, ... plugins. the main problem is the preformence.

sigma


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2004)

sigma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eclipse from sun has the same functions.
> sigma


 :lol: eclipse is gar nich von sun sondern von ibm. lol
von sun gibbet nur das sun one studio bzw. die open source version netbeans.


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Jan 2004)

good link - the api-documentation-browser is indeed only for windows but useful 

and it's really not very creatively to copy the text from your homepage and using it to advertise for your projects - next time i will delete posting like this.

p.s.: an english version of java-forum.net is going to be released around March 2004


----------

